# Has This Ever Happened To Anyone Else?



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

I was told to get off a private lake this afternoon by an association member. Once I reached my car, the sheriff's department was there. I can only assume that they were there to maintain order should it be needed. I was respectful and quickly left.

Anyone else ever have this happen? I'm just curious.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Were you supposed to be there? If it was private and you were tresspassing the police could have been there to issue you a ticket for tresspass,not to keep order.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Haven't Had it happen. But if it is a private lake and you are not a association member/resident on the lake you are trespassing. I think its a little far for them to call the police that quickly.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

It hasn't happened to me, but I do know people who have recieved trespassing tickets before. It's the law, that what LEO's are here for, to enforce it. Consider yourself lucky you didn't get a tciket and stay out of private property.


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

I was wrong for being where I was. I'm not denying this. Those folks pay lots of money in association fees for their lake and I was there fishing it (catching and releasing) for free.

I was just curious to find out if there are others who've had similar experiences.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Haven't Had it happen. But if it is a private lake and you are not a association member/resident on the lake you are trespassing. I think its a little far for them to call the police that quickly.


I'm sure you could be a guest of someone on the lake? Why not get permission from someone on the lake just like hunters do for private land?


----------



## ericjaenicke (Oct 27, 2007)

i fish on a private lake and i am not a resident. but i do know someone who has a place on the lake. have never had a problem with others who live on the lake. i think most people would kindly ask you to please leave the lake but i am sure there are those few that wouldnt be so nice about it.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

SleePac said:


> I was just curious to find out if there are others who've had similar experiences.


Yes, I've been the one who called the cops. Usually I confront the trespassers, but sometimes, especially on weekends when you end up kicking off 4-5 different groups in an afternoon, even you get tired of it! 

Private lakes are just that...*private*. You have to trespass to get get on the lake and you are stealing from the people who have paid money to maintain the lake.

There are plenty of public lakes you can fish on...Use those.

I don't feel sorry for you one bit...and think you should have been ticketed!


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

This is absolutely amazing. I'm not looking for any sympathy. Admittedly, I was where I didn't have authorization to be. Didn't quite realize this would turn into a big pile on. I wasn't venting....I wasn't saying the situation sucked....I wasn't complaining about the ordeal....I was merely trying to find out how often this actually happens to people. I've since apologized to the Association and have received their subsequent forgiveness. I'll not be going back without the proper authorization. It's as simple as that.

I had no idea folks would so quickly throw me in front of the firing line.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

While its never happened to me because there are plenty of public lakes in my area, I know it does happen.

I think its unfortunate. 

Its unfortunate that zoning and land use laws have created the situation where lakes are private. People with no intention to ever fish the lake can get pretty possessive of it. Its one thing if the lake were created as part of the development, but it burns me if poor planning and regulations create a situation where the average guy can no longer access a lake that has been there since the glaciers retreated.

If I lived on a "private" lake I would have no problem giving people permission to use it as long as they were respectful and didn't leave the messes that are all to common. To me, the issue is similar to those "Save Our Shoreline" people. You know the people, "we're rich enough to own some Great Lakes shoreline property and we don't want *anyone* to enjoy it". And oh yeah, we also want to be able to groom it how we want, even if it means degrading the natural ecosystem.

But its how it is and we have to live with it, unless we want to put in the time and energy to change it. In the meantime, respect the rules and go somewhere else.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes but it would be in the wrong thread to comment on it. (I wasn't ice fishing.)


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

johnobub,

Thanks for the response. That's kinda what I'm looking for. Open water vs. Ice....which sees more occurrences.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

How dare anyone go onto a frozen lake, ruin it by drilling holes and mind their own buisness just trying to ice fish . I understand some lakes are private , but how is anyone hurting anything by sitting on a bucket in the middle of a lake trying to catch some fish? Can some one tell me what is the big deal ? Are their people that are really that uptight that they have to watch out their window for people who just want to enjoy their day ice fishin ? I dont understand it and I feel some folks just need to lighten up . What , are folks going to ruin your lake by walkin on it . Give me a break !!!!!!!


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

dobes said:


> I understand some lakes are private , but how is anyone hurting anything by sitting on a bucket in the middle of a lake trying to catch some fish? Can some one tell me what is the big deal ? Are their people that are really that uptight that they have to watch out their window for people who just want to enjoy their day ice fishin ? I dont understand it and I feel some folks just need to lighten up . What , are folks going to ruin your lake by walkin on it . Give me a break !!!!!!!


Do you feel the same about your couch and TV set? Would you mind if I just stroll into your shower and use that as well? How bout if I use your car when its parked in your garage? You're right...what's the big deal???

Private property is private!


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

Some private lakes are stocked and those private stockings are funded by the residents. In that case, I would very pissed if some guy trespassed and started, in effect, stealing fish from the lake I payed to stock. Some people buy a house on a private lake for just that...privacy.

I agree that it doesn't hurt much for a guy to drill holes, get a thrill of catching some fish and releasing them. But how often does that happen?:16suspect 

If anything, someone who trespasses already has no respect for the privacy of the lake and probably no respect for the quality of the fishery. I doubt many trespassers are like SleePac and C&R.


----------



## badbrad (Aug 9, 2007)

Blueump said:


> Do you feel the same about your couch and TV set? Would you mind if I just stroll into your shower and use that as well? How bout if I use your car when its parked in your garage? You're right...what's the big deal???
> 
> Private property is private!


God made lakes for men to fish on not own privately!


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

I would fish private lakes in West Bloomfield when I was a kid. Walnut Lake in particular was a good one to get chased off from. I had a buddy that had association access and would fish with him. If he was not along we would get rudly tossed. No big deal to us. My understanding is the property is private, not the water. So you would park illeagally and trespass for access but once on the ice you are not trespasing. I may be wrong on that but that is how it was explained to me by oakland Counties finest many years back. As for using your car and shower?? That's a stretch of a comparison, but if I am in the area I may drop in for a shower and shave. LOL.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

SleePac said:


> I had no idea folks would so quickly throw me in front of the firing line.


:lol: I knew it when I saw the thread title!



dobes said:


> ...but how is anyone hurting anything by sitting on a bucket in the middle of a lake trying to catch some fish? ..!


Because the person sitting on the bucket trespassd to get there, and many private lake associations pay to stock the fish he's catching.



fishenrg said:


> Its unfortunate that zoning and land use laws have created the situation where lakes are private.






badbrad said:


> God made lakes for men to fish on not own privately!


I agree, but money-grubbing men came along and made it this way, and you can get _arrested_ for it.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

SleePac said:


> johnobub,
> 
> Thanks for the response. That's kinda what I'm looking for. Open water vs. Ice....which sees more occurrences.



How did you get on to the lake? Did you have to park and walk across anyones land? Just curious as to how you accessed the lake cause that might have led to part of the problem. 

Don't want to fire at you, but just wanted to understand what made you go on the lake? If you did have to cross private property without permission then you were in the wrong. And no one will see it otherwhys. If you parked at the road along the lake and stepped on Id feel different.....


----------



## RC2 (Apr 20, 2006)

NO,but

my avatar, she was fishing a private lake and she didn't have permission. OH NO...


OK, I promise, she'll call grandma in Florida next time so that she has permission, so she doesn't have to deal with an assoc. "member" :rant:, that would rather spend their weekend chasing people off of "their lake", then fishing it.


----------

